# Just a reminder for this weekend



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brilliant. Remind me a week in advance. As if I can remember that far out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks. Now the clock in the pickup will back on time. Never could quite figger out how to change it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think we should do away with time zones, time changes twice a year and just go with universal time coordinated/UTC.

UTC/Zulu whatever you want to call it is all we use at the airline! I have my car/truck clocks set to "Z" and drives my wife crazy then
I tell her I never have to change my clock she seems to get that!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! I hate daylight savings..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> I think we should do away with time zones, time changes twice a year and just go with universal time coordinated/UTC.
> 
> UTC/Zulu whatever you want to call it is all we use at the airline! I have my car/truck clocks set to "Z" and drives my wife crazy then
> I tell her I never have to change my clock she seems to get that!


But...... but............. but................................. that would save time, money and _make sense_. And we can't have that when dealing with da gubbamint!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't have to change my clock. I don't have to change my clock. 
I don't have to change my clock. I don't have to change my clock.
I don't have to change my clock. Because I live in Arizona!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I don't have to change my clock. I don't have to change my clock.
> I don't have to change my clock. I don't have to change my clock.
> I don't have to change my clock. Because I live in Arizona!


And, that's why we all hate you!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TG said:


> Thanks! I hate daylight savings..


I thought all you DST states loved it and only AZ hated it, and we only hate it because we never know if we are on Mountain Standard Time, or on California Time after you idiots go to DST.



Back Pack Hack said:


> But.. that would save time, money


I've never figured out how DST creates more daylight during the day... has anybody else figured this out?



Denton said:


> And, that's why we all hate you!


Everybody hates AZ, especially after we enacted a law that allows law enforcement officers to profile and ask traffic stop victims if they are in this country illegally, just because they just left the Western Union office and can't speak English...

Build the Dang Fence.

*Rancher*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

azrancher said:


> ..................I've never figured out how DST creates more daylight during the day... has anybody else figured this out?.................


It doesn't. You just 'bank' ('saving') that fictional hour so in 6 months, you can use that hour to set all your clocks back.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

azrancher said:


> I thought all you DST states loved it and only AZ hated it, and we only hate it because we never know if we are on Mountain Standard Time, or on California Time after you idiots go to DST.
> 
> I've never figured out how DST creates more daylight during the day... has anybody else figured this out?
> 
> ...


Nevermind. I'm not in your country.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

One of the reasons for daylight savings time is , instead of the sunrise at 4:00 am, it rises at 5:00 am, instead of it setting at 8:00 pm it sets at 9:00 pm, for me personally it makes my day more productive, especially in the evenings with the extra hour of daylight, more time do outside stuff after work, which includes playing with my grandchildren outside.....just one persons opinion.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Thanks. Now the clock in the pickup will back on time. Never could quite figger out how to change it.


Same with my vehicle.


----------

